# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  pytanie, czy wade wzroku da sie zmniejszyc?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. 

Czy wadę wzroku da się zmniejszyć? Bardziej to chodzi mi o dioptrie bo jak wyliczalem to mam -5 dioptri.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak da się usuwając laserowo do -7 driopri.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 1.5 i 1.75 czy z taką wadą warto usuwać laserowo,czy jeszcze nie??

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Na to pytanie naprawdę trudno odpowiedzieć jednoznacznie,ponieważ to lekarz podejmuje decyzje czy przy takiej wadzie wzroku możliwym i sensownym jest jej usuwanie,oczywiście mowa tylko i wyłącznie o laserze.

----------

